# Nicknames?



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Do any of you have nicknames for your dogs? What are they,and how did you come up with them?

Bruno has quite a few:

Short bus: Because it's obvious he's not all there in the head.(Sorry if that offends anyone)

Mr. R. Kelly: cause he has a peeing problem....He likes to leave me trails to follow.


Bruno Bear: Cause he's like a big teddy bear

and his last one

Bruno Bean: What can I say,the dog is gassy.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Not really nick names per say but I call Slim " not so slim" lmao

and Snoop whos name is Snoop Dogg I call D.O. Double Gee!

Stack is called "Snack"


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Those are cute!

I do that with Bruno to. Mr. Brewskies and mr. bubbalewskies.

Dunno where the 2nd one came from...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Vendetta - Miss V, General V and pip squeek. Oh my son calls her Cutie Pie 32.

DaVinci is just that DaVinci.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Beastley's nickname is BB
Fat A** nickname is fat boy, FA, when children are around, my vet calls him fatty because of other clients in office
TazetteLee's nickname was baby girl - RIP
StarTrek de Poopers was called Poopers or Poopy - RIP


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

MoMo was starving African Gorilla monkey...But she was anything but.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Sarge is BoBo dunno why just what I call him sometimes... Fatty mcfat fat when he's being a piggy... 

Nikita gets called mama a lot cause she's the baby... Baby girl for the same reason... Nikki short for Nikita...

We call them both wiggle butts too...

Lulu (shih tzu)... Lulu baloo dunno why... Lickaholic cause she loves to lick... Itchaholic cause she loves to lick...


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Itch I mean... Darn* iphone


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

LOL. Oh iphones~


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Pretty girl is Fat B**ch.Because no matter how little I try to feed her it doesn't help her weight problem.She won't work or exercise enough to keep the weight off,so she continues to look like a Fat B**ch!And she will come and wag her tail to it


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO that's cute guys  
We call Dosia either Dosia bear or Big D and Marley is Mar Mar or Marley Bob.
We always called Mack Truck Macaroni and Mary Jane was just MJ


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> Sarge is BoBo dunno why just what I call him sometimes... Fatty mcfat fat when he's being a piggy...
> 
> Nikita gets called mama a lot cause she's the baby... Baby girl for the same reason... Nikki short for Nikita...
> 
> ...


Kangol is Bobo as well! Well, Bobo Fett but usually just Bobo:woof:


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Nitro is Big Boy or Big Dog.

Roxy is Roxy Roo or Sausage.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Kangol is aka Bobo Fett, Bobo Jr., White Dog, The WD, White Animal, Kangaroo (bc I love kangaroos and wanted one for years), Baby Kangaroo, Blockhead, Junkyard Dog, White Deeogee, Roo Roo, Little Mister, Ittle Mitter, and Baby White Animal.


Koby is aka Orbon, Bobo Fett, Bobo Sr., Brown Dog, Little Baby Tiger, Knucklehead, Mister, Mitter, Miter, Miter Orbin, Orabin, Brown Angel Baby Dogs, Junkyard Dog, Brown Deeogee, and Cinnamon Brown Sugar 


Camouflage is aka Klepto Puppy or KP and Baby Brindle Dog 

Tucker is aka Little Black Dog

Yeah I am ridiculous with the nicknames I know. They answer to all of them too.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

LOL i for some reason either end up calling every dog mama or fat head, it started with cajun the first pit in my life then continued to almost everydog i own or watch or faoster ect, but yup fat head and mama those are mine :roll:


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I call Clyde Clodhopper and Clydiepoo. No reasons really.

I call Twilight Twitwi and some other names I'm not supposed to say.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I call gracie, lbd, littlefoot, 1 cup, other half calls her Kyza or Buu alot (my old bitches)

Stage is, Steven, steve or 2cup Hahaha


----------



## Laughter777 (Dec 18, 2009)

Jesse is Moose, moosa, moofasa, Jesse bear, Jesse poo, little scream (that's from my dad, when Jesse yawns he looks like he is screaming and produces a quiet scream sound)
Jack is Jack Attack, Jack Da Poo, Jealous, poodha, jack pooterschmidt from pootville, poodha head, japooter, dumb @$$ (bc he is a Rat Terrier that thinks it is a good idea to grab a pit bull by the face)


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I almost forgot Sarge gets called slimball when he shakes his head his slim goes everywhere...


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

LOL. Bruno has the slime thing too~


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Onyx (in my avatar) was Lil Mama, Lil baby Hippo, Hippo Dog, Boogar Dog, or Ony (long O sound), and Debo (signature) was Hansum Man, Deebster, Bumble Foot, and whatever else my girls called him. Alyia, our pit mix, was Tinker, Tinker Bell, Tink Tink, S**t head, and whatever else I could think of to call her. Axil (RIP), was the lil marshmallow with legs, deemed so by my mother. Bruce Bruce was Brucey baby, Brucey, Punky Brucey, Red Boy, Fat Daddy, a**hole, and some other choice words, lol. Jadea the rott/lab mix we had when we got Alyia was Jadea Baby, Jae-Jae, Jadea Kiss (she was a kisser), the Black Bomb.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i'll call Daisy princess sometimes.. Dre i call Fathead


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Onyx (in my avatar) was Lil Mama, Lil baby Hippo, Hippo Dog, Boogar Dog, or Ony (long O sound), and Debo (signature) was Hansum Man, Deebster, Bumble Foot, and whatever else my girls called him. Alyia, our pit mix, was Tinker, Tinker Bell, Tink Tink, S**t head, and whatever else I could think of to call her. Axil (RIP), was the lil marshmallow with legs, deemed so by my mother. Bruce Bruce was Brucey baby, Brucey, Punky Brucey, Red Boy, Fat Daddy, a**hole, and some other choice words, lol. Jadea the rott/lab mix we had when we got Alyia was Jadea Baby, Jae-Jae, Jadea Kiss (she was a kisser), the Black Bomb.


I love the Lil Mama nickname for Onyx!


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

For Bailey it's The Bails or Bailey boozer cuz when she was young she would walk into stuff and looked drunk stumbling about. Also we call her Miss Bailington when she is acting like a little princess but don't ask me why(girlfriend got that one started) lol


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Ony


hehehe in Japanese Oni(or Ony) means Ogre.


----------

